# GERD & Hypochlorydria



## kish007 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi there, I am new to this board so hello to you all. Maybe you can help me? I have had stomach problems for years and was diagnosed with IBS 4 years ago. Since then I have been told that I have various food intolerances (wheat, gluten, dairy, yeast, eggs), have too much stomach acid, have a hiatus hernia and also suffer from GERD. It goes on and on... I dont know whether I am coming or going. I have been to the doctors and they prescribed omezrapole which seemed to work wonders for a while - i then noticed that my hair was starting to thin really badly. You can see my scalp now. It's so awful and I have been suffering terrible acne. Feeling very distressed I went online to check about my hair and no stomach acid kept flashing up... with further research I found a condition called Hypochlorydria - THEY ARE MY EXACT SYMPTOMS!!! Has anyone come across this condition or has been tested for it? Apparently it can get confused with having too much stomach acid as the symptoms are similar. Can anyone shed some light as I want to go prepared to the drs as they never seem to take me seriously... always blame it on stress, although I am not stressed at all. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hellowelcome to the forums.I'm a little confused, though, if omezrapole worked wonders for you in terms of making you feel better by reducing stomach acid, then it means that you have GERD, not Hypochlorydria. Have you seen a dr about your concerns? If not, please do, because the symptoms list and/or symptoms quizzes online are only for quick references and not for diagnositc purposes. Please do not self-diagnose as doing so often leads to more worries. Only you dr can run tests to confirm whether or not you have it.Also important to note is that anti-acid meds such as Prilosec, omezrapole, etc have _*hair loss *_listed as their side effects. If one doesn't look overall much older than one's age and is only losing hair after taking anti-acid meds, then it's probably a side effect. If you stop taking it, the hair will be able to grow back after 2 or 3 months (may take a little longer depending on the individual).Stressed or not, a paitent should be taken seriously by a dr., as it is their job to do so. If your current dr is not taking you seriously, you have a right to go find another more sympathetic one.Cherrie


----------

